# R35 Disc brakes and calipers on R34



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I have seen an R35 yesterday and i fall in love with the disc brakes it have they are massive, did anyone try to fit them on R34? If yes are they bold on?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I think they need to be slightly modified for an R34,also you need adapter plate for calipers. There are some available at the moment in the for sale section.


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

The 370Z also has very big brakes, and I think those are bolt on, although not tried yet. I have the brakes here at my shop, they're huge. 19 inch required


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

arnout
Please try them and let us know, if you have any pic or info on them it would be gr8.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

DrGtr said:


> I have seen an R35 yesterday and i fall in love with the disc brakes it have they are massive, did anyone try to fit them on R34? If yes are they bold on?


I hope you have alot of money in your wallet.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Irish GTR said:


> I hope you have a lot of money in your wallet.


I thought because they are factory ordered in mass production for the specific car Nissan will have a better price on them  am i wrong ?? 
only joking offcorse they will be expensive well if i have to spent a lot for going fast i mast invest in stopping fast as well mate


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dr GTR

I have a BRAND NEW set of Discs and Pads for the R35. I also have a set fo the R35 Brembo claipers and Disc and pads that have coverd about 3k miles. 

I have also just reduced the price of both items by £1k !!!

Nissan : Nissan GTR R-35 BIG Brembo Brake Kit For Sale

Get in quick for an early Christmas present !!!


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

bump from the dead.

Has anyone tried this? I'm curious to see how it turned out.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Yep been done on my 33 and a few 34s.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Endless did it on an r32 a few years ago too


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

So, I take it 19" wheels are required?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you can get some 18inch wheels on a R35, safer with 19s


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

rb30r34 said:


> Endless did it on an r32 a few years ago too


Yes well spotted but they only did fronts, not rears cheers.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Steve bought mine off me to fit on his R34 - but was having trouble with the garage trying to make the brackets.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

still waitting for my brackets i was told in 3 weeks max i was going to have them but nothing yet tomorrow is the 44th since the day of payment, i will open a dispute in paypal to get my money back in case they dont sent me the brackets cause i lost many times money and i dont trust anyone anymore.
all this time waiting i could make them my self pay for the materials and still save an other 1000euros.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Who are you getting them from ?


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Robbie J said:


> you can get some 18inch wheels on a R35, safer with 19s


19s don't look good on a R34 so I'll probably have to pass-up this mod. It's cool that someone actually accomplished it though.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> Who are you getting them from ?


A Uk Garage.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Bigalow said:


> 19s don't look good on a R34 so I'll probably have to pass-up this mod. It's cool that someone actually accomplished it though.


Lol, the r34 is probably the only GTR where they do look good


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd stick with the 18's and it'll look good. Interested also where you're getting them done. I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

willrobdon said:


> I'd stick with the 18's and it'll look good.


+1 

I was getting them more for looks so I'll have to think about it.


...or I can grab a set of these: 
 

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_8MPCKJQzPA8/S...oVnOnBFQ/s1600-h/4196193249_4cba988050[2].jpg


More info here:
http://draganddrift.blogspot.com/2010/07/rains-r32-gtr.html

and 

http://atsautomobile.blogspot.com/2011/04/nissan-gtr-r34-v-spec-2-with-r35-brembo.html


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

DrGtr said:


> A Uk Garage.


Did you ever get your money back or, at least, the brackets?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL Bigalow - you seen any flying pigs ???


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

^^
LOL. I suppose I was trying to bump this thread more than anything.

I've been visiting Google a lot and looks like Endless-R discontinued the brackets and no one picked up the slack.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Bigalow said:


> ^^
> LOL. I suppose I was trying to bump this thread more than anything.
> 
> I've been visiting Google a lot and looks like Endless-R discontinued the brackets and no one picked up the slack.


Mate search THIS forum, i stated earlier it has been done on my car with the BRILLIANT help of TR Racing.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/152313-world-first.html#post1471423


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Interested to see how they designed the rear brackets for the R35s on there.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

asiasi said:


> Mate search THIS forum, i stated earlier it has been done on my car with the BRILLIANT help of TR Racing.
> 
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/152313-world-first.html#post1471423


Thanks, bud. I did search this site. Apparently, I wasn't using the right 'keyword'


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I got them today, the handbrake mod was the one which i was thinking of doing before i ordered mine it looks promising, i will not install them now cause i will start working on the car ( tuning at last) I just hope that in a month when i will try to install them they will fit properly.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

This is how they look installed, the brackets are not 100% perfect for fitment.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

these are the issues i have with the brackets.

first 2 pic of the rear issue



















and the front 2 issues first the same problem with the rear + the bolt hole was smaller than stock so i had to drill the holes a bit larger.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

so who made the brackets in the end ?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i got them from TR RACING still i am waiting for a reply for the bolts i was promise to have and for the instruction manual.
Did the rest who got these brackets had the same issues??


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mate the workmanship on those brackets is terrible. If you could do an accurate drawing ill make you some nice ali cnc machined ones that fit proerly. If the caliper isnt in exactly the right place the pads will wear unevenly and possibly jam up.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

DrGtr said:


> i got them from TR RACING still i am waiting for a reply for the bolts i was promise to have and for the instruction manual.
> Did the rest who got these brackets had the same issues??


Hmmm, that is what I was afraid of for you ! I cannot comment on the workmanship other than what someone else has said as I am a legal dispute with them over appalling work they carried out on my car.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

DrGtr said:


> i got them from TR RACING still i am waiting for a reply for the bolts i was promise to have and for the instruction manual.
> Did the rest who got these brackets had the same issues??


I got a set from them too. I would recommend going elsewhere if anyone is in a hurry, or want properly machined items. Luckily my mechanic was able to do the necessary mods to make them fit... barely...and was able to figure out without instructions. I ordered the bolts locally.

I hope that if TR reads this thread, they take these complaints seriously and resolve the issues everyone is mentioning, as they are nice guys. And, once fitted these brakes work extremely well!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

akasakaR33 said:


> I got a set from them too. I would recommend going elsewhere if anyone is in a hurry, or want properly machined items. Luckily my mechanic was able to do the necessary mods to make them fit... barely...and was able to figure out without instructions. I ordered the bolts locally.
> 
> I hope that if TR reads this thread, they take these complaints seriously and resolve the issues everyone is mentioning, as they are nice guys. And, once fitted these brakes work extremely well!


so it was not only my set not properly fitting, i could make these ages ago with 400euros max here locally cnc cut etc. When you pay 1300euros for something that is guarantied because brakes is not something you can play with on a highly modded car so i didnt mind the wait or the price but i just dont accept someone to sell me something which i can mod to fit even though i have never told them anything or complain i am just writing on here so people know what they will get. I can mod them too without any instructions to fit , but why to mod and make the brackets weaker by drilling bigger holes and cut materials from my car since i have paid so much for something to be able to fit without any issues at least they should have made some tests before they start selling them so they can make something perfect and people be satisfy for what they get this pisses me off, according the bolts i went round the whole Cyprus almost and have not found anywhere this kind of material bolts and i was clear before i pay that it will have the bolts in the kit for installation and they have told me that it will, well only 6 are missing i can fit the brakes with out them who cares.... i am sure they will hold the 1000deg.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like you were sent r33 ones? As the 32 and 33 have smaller diameter caliper bolts, you have an r34 right?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

yes , but i have asked Richard if the 33 and 34 have any difference and he have told me they are the same.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

32 and 33 is the same and 34 has the bigger bolts 
Sorry to hear about your misfortunes, seems to happen a lot these days ...


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

just hope the new year brings better luck to me, 

Does anyone know if the r35 brake master cylinder will fit the r34?


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> just hope the new year brings better luck to me,
> 
> Does anyone know if the r35 brake master cylinder will fit the r34?


I doubt it will. Normal high tensile bolts or cap screws will be fine.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

DrGtr said:


> just hope the new year brings better luck to me,
> 
> Does anyone know if the r35 brake master cylinder will fit the r34?


the r33/r34 master cylinders work fine. If anything, stick with a later model R34, the brake bias is slightly shifted to the rear, which means you'll get more use of the rear brakes.

Under extreme conditions at the track, I still felt the rears get light, even with these r35 brakes. So a bit more bias (I am still using the stock r33 master cylinder) might be beneficial for our cars (as I think the r33 and r34 weight and weight difference is more similar than say the weight and distribution of the R35).


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I am thinking to get the Auto-select bmc but if the r35 one is able to be fitted is much better choice i believe.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, before doing that, ask yourself why Nismo, which has access to R35 parts of course, chose to stick with the stock r34 master brake cylinder, on their new r34 GT-R Clubman Sports machine.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

are you sure that this is the case? if you re sure i will keep my stock one. does the r33 one have difference from the r34?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I see you don't believe me, but that's ok. Just what I read in GT-R Magazine, so who knows, it might change! Keep your stock one for now, and if you don't like it, then upgrade to the R35 (or the autoselect one) at your next brake fluid change.

For the record, I have the standard R33 MBC, and had no problems with the R35 brakes on my car at Fuji Speedway - despite multiple runs which required the car to be brought down from 260kph+ to around 90kph.

I couldn't find a decent photo, but here is the Clubman Race spec R34 (2nd and 3rd photo) - you can tell us if the MBC looks stock or not.
?????? ?? ??????Z / NISMO FESTIVAL at FUJI SPEEDWAY 2011 ????????????killy - ?????SNS???????????????

As for the difference in R33 and R34, I was told that in the R34, there is slightly more rear brake bias, but otherwise pretty much the same.

Good luck.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

you are right http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158212-nissan-skyline-r34-gtr-r2-tune.html
i will spent somewhere else this amount of money.


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

asiasi has the auto select one on his car with th 35 brakes . he should know if any good


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Aki, your still alive then ?

Dr GTR, did you get any futher with TR ? or did you just do the most sensible thing and give up with them ?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i am waiting for the bolts Steve, everything will be fine i think.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Steve said:


> Aki, your still alive then ?
> 
> Dr GTR, did you get any futher with TR ? or did you just do the most sensible thing and give up with them ?


Of course Steve - I plan to outlive you!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Who made your brackets? not the TR Racing ones by any chance?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Who made your brackets? not the TR Racing ones by any chance?


Why ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah sorry, didnt read the whole thread. Seems like these TR Racing ones causing a lot of issues.

I spoke to the company today who made brackets for TR Racing, they told me they were only ever given the hubs from an R32/R33 with the smaller hole. Hence why you had to drill yours out. Their price is steep, £800 for a set of brackets that you still need to fiddle around with to get working probably due to variations and also the R35 brake size changed in 2011 some people may have the later caliper disc setup perhaps?










The Endless ones are much better quality and the bracket is threaded.


----------

